# Lathe Tool Storage



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I think I'm up to about 10 tools now and I'm only gonna aquire more. Right now, they are all just sitting on the bench that my lathe is on. I'm tired of sifting through the chips to find the right tool so its time to start thinking of storage. I'm thinking of a simple shelf with PVC tubes mouted on the wall behind the lathe but I'd like to see pics of your lathe tool storage just to get other ideas.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

This might be a little overkill for ya, but this is what I did for mine.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Kenbos is awesome and her is another someone made
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/finally-built-new-lathe-tool-holder-18971/


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

great solution to this. Go to home depot and check out the magnetic strips they have there. Apparently they hold 20 lbs per square inch or some such thing. Anyway I bought two and hung em above my lathe on a rafter. Took a minute to get used to it but now whenever I need one they are right there dust free and easy to get to. Not expensive either think they are like twelve bucks a pop. Only downside I could see is that some of the larger tools do magnetize a bit but it hasnt had a noticeable effect while moving the tool back and forth on the tool rest but if you lift it off the rest you can feel the tiniest of sticking. Hope that helpshappy turnin bond


----------



## Whaler (Mar 9, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> This might be a little overkill for ya, but this is what I did for mine.


Beautiful but way to neat and clean.


----------



## Whaler (Mar 9, 2011)

Here is my solution. Nothing fancy but it works for me. Sorry but it has been awhile since I have done any cleaning.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I have a shop built cabinet with 8 drawers that holds all my turning stuff and supports my grinder. When turning, I also have a roll around cart that is right nearby that I place my tools on. I also started wrapping my tool handles with Coban (Non adhesive flexible bandage, sticks only to itself) to more easily identify tools. Scrapers one color, spindle gouges another, bowl gouges another, skews another...you get the idea. Here's a few pics.


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

Heres mine.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks for the ideas guys.

Kenbo, thats just insane, lol. Id love to have a lathe station like that but I just dont have the room for it in my little shop. My lathe currently sits on my workbench because I dont have room for a dedicated bench or stand for it. I have another small room in my basement that we use for storage that I'm thinking of turning into a dedicated turning room!!!:thumbsup: If I decide to do that, then I could have a nice stand/cart for it!!


----------

